
Show HN: Chirp is like an audio QR code - lusob
http://chirp.io
======
ktpsns
If somebody wonders how this _sounds_ like, here is a demo:
[https://youtu.be/IXuc8elSm_4](https://youtu.be/IXuc8elSm_4)

